# Milo's turn



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I wasn't able to get to the groomer yesterday, so Milo went in this morning for his extreme makeover. Considering the mats that he fought me about every night, she didn't do a bad job . . . except for his gorgeous tail. She left some, but it looks might strange and all the fullness and beauty of it is temporarily gone. I have learned though that it's only hair and it will grow back. Here he is.

The third photo, such as it is, is of Ruby in a coat I picked up at HomeGoods today while I had to kill time. I think it's too small and it might go back, but it's adorable and so soft.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He looks great!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Milo looks so soft, like high pile velvet, but he also looks as if he dearly wants a treat for his trouble. Do you have a current "Before" picture?

Ruby's cute is cute. It reminds me of the sweaters from the 90's [?} which came down to the midriff instead of the waist or hips.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I do have his before. It was just taken. Here are before and after.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He looks great! A couple of sweeties you have there!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow - he sure grows a full coat! No wonder you were struggling with his mats.

Well, he is a very handsome guy either way.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Cute, Geri! I am always surprised, however, when I see photos of your 'kids' that show more than just the front view, as in your sig and avatar photos. I forget, in between those postings of the more full view photos, just how much color they have!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Both boys have very profuse coats. Ruby much less so. I can't decide, and probably won't for awhile, whether or not to keep them short (not this short of course) or let them grow back into full coat. There is something wonderful about not having all the yard debris in their coats as it gets woven into the fiber. When their coats are full, I can't even feel those sticky little twig things until I start brushing them. For this moment in time, I feel relieved, as I'm sure they do.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Cute, Geri! I am always surprised, however, when I see photos of your 'kids' that show more than just the front view, as in your sig and avatar photos. I forget, in between those postings of the more full view photos, just how much color they have!


Linda, they do all have much color. Bailey has really grayed out, but as I see the pattern on his back now, he's more gray than white on his body. Ruby, at the moment, is very red, though that might wind up fading to peach again. We'll see. Milo, aside from having more or less color on his tricolor face, has changed the least. He's a true Irish pied, with the black cloak (at least when he has hair).


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh so cute! Love those eyes! That is why we go for the shaggy bangs. Milo has beautiful coloring and you can see it when he is cut shorter. Enjoy your grooming break, they will be shaggy by Spring.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

he looks good . I like the before though. LOL I'm biased.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I like it too Dave. It was just too matted and I was torturing him with constant working on mats so I decided to give both of us a break. I'm really okay with it -- for now, at least. I'm not sure what Ruby's fate is yet. I still have quite a number of mats to get out of her. We'll see. I hate to cut her down because we'd lose all that gorgeous deep red. For now I'll fight the good fight. Tomorrow's bath day.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Geri hopefully things will get back to normal and you'll have more time for grooming. Our new groomer thins Molly out a little once in a while. Can't tell looks wise, but when you feel her ,you can tell there's less hair. Molly loves Marta and her mobile van. LOL she gets a home made treat too.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

wow...that is truly an extreme make-over..doesn't even look like the same dog!! Such a sweet sweet face...love your pups!!
Enjoy the ease of grooming.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He looks adorable! And I totally understand the needing a break, both of you! I often wonder if Gucci would prefer a puppy cut to dematting l think your groomer did a great job.

Cute coat, too!

Kara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Milo looks so cute in his new Christmas "coat" and I'm sure he loves the smooth grooming!

Maybe since Ruby's hair is not quite as abundant as the boys you will be able to get out the mats and save her pretty red hair. Sadly, McGee is slowly losing his color!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I love being able to see his face. He's very handsome.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

He looks great and on the road to a great look!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Milo looks so cute in his new Christmas "coat" and I'm sure he loves the smooth grooming!
> 
> Maybe since Ruby's hair is not quite as abundant as the boys you will be able to get out the mats and save her pretty red hair. Sadly, McGee is slowly losing his color!


I saw the pictures of McGee on the other thread. He was a gorgeous pup, grown into a beautiful boy. His coat looks profuse too.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:kiss: MILO :kiss:


----------

